# أرصاد العرب > الظواهر والكوارث الطبيعية >  متابعة الأخبار المتعلقة بزلزال ايران

## خالد المحروقي

هز زلزال قوي منطقة قريبة من مدينة بوشهر الإيرانية، التي تقع فيها محطة الطاقة النووية الوحيدة في البلاد.

وأكدت روسيا أن المحطة، الواقعة في منطقة كاكي على نحو 90 كيلومترا جنوب شرق بوشهر، لم تتأثر بأي شكل بالزلزال.

وقد دفعت السلطات الإيرانية بفرق بحث وإنقاذ إلى المنطقة المتضررة من الزلزال.

وقال مركز المسح الجيولوجي الأمريكي إن قوة الزلزال بلغت 6.3 درجة على مقياس ريختر.

وقالت وسائل إعلام إيرانية إن التقارير الأولية تشير لمقتل 20 على الأقل، غير أنها لم تشر إلى حجم الأضرار المادية المحتملة للزلزال.

وقد انقطعت خطوط الاتصال الهاتفي من منطقة الزلزال.

ونقلت وكالة أنباء نوفستي الروسية الرسمية عن الشركة الروسية التي صممت وأنشأت محطة بوشهر النووية تأكيدها أن العاملين في المحطة لم يتأثروا بالزلزال.

وأكد مصدر في الشركة للوكالة إن العمل يسير بشكل طبيعي في المحطة، مشيرا إلى إن مستوى الإشعاع في المنطقة المحيطة بها طبيعي.

وقطع المصدر ذاته بأن المحطة قادرة على الصمود أمام زلزال قوته 9 درجة على مقياس ريختر.

وأكدت تقارير أن تأثير الزلزال امتد لعدة دول في الخليج.

ويقع مركز الزلزال على بعد 100 كيلومتر تقريبا جنوب شرق مدينة بوشهر الواقعة على الخليج جنوب إيران.

وقالت وسائل الإعلام الإيراينة إن الزلزال هز منطقة خورموج، الواقعة على بعد 80 كيلومترا جنوب شرقي بوشهر.

وقالت وكالة أنباء فارس شبه الرسمية إن سكان المنطقة هروعوا إلى الشوارع خائفين.

وشعر الناس في الإمارات العربية المتحدة والبحرين وقطر بالزلزال.

ونقلت وكالة أنباء رويترز عن شهود عيان في مدينة دبي الإماراتية تأكيدهم إنهم شعروا بالزلزال.

وأشارت الوكالة إلى أن مستخدمي خدمة تويتر للتواصل الاجتماعي البحرينيين أكدوا في تغريدات أن السلطات أخلت مكاتبهم في العاصمة البحرينية المنامة.

ويذكرأن إيران تعرضت خلال السنوات الأخيرة لعدد من الزلازل التي خلفت أضرارا بشرية ومادية كبيرة. وتضافر عدد من منظمات و دول العالم لمساعدة إيران بعدها.

بي بي سي

----------


## خالد المحروقي

سبأ نت : ارتفاع عدد ضحايا زلزال جنوب إيران إلى 37 قتيلاً و850 مصاب

----------


## خالد المحروقي



----------

